# Gas prices



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

As the price of fuel continues to climb, I'm thinking about putting a basket on my bicycle when the time comes to get back to training. What are the prices in some of your areas?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's $3.80 or more at most stations by me. But what can you do to me a big part of my success is my training regimen. So if I'm gonna race I'm gonna have to pay the extra money to train them.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> It's $3.80 or more at most stations by me..


Is that per Gallon 
if so, enjoy it whileyou can,


Wait till the price matches ours.
At current conversion rates 
ours is £1.319 a litre (Average in Edinburgh, more in rural Areas & Even more in England)
which works out at $ 9.57 a gallon


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah gas here is cheap compaired to yours over there. But the gas prices in my area are on the high side compaired to most of the US. I just saw it on the news the average price in my area is $3.88 I guess it went up over the past week.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It'll probably go higher very soon,
I believe Iran is halting trading oil to the West, &
A Syrian pipeline has been blown up.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It's 3.65 in my area.


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE (Oct 9, 2010)

3.43 in my neighborhood


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I miss the good old days. my birds will have to stay in shape by loft flying.. they already know how to home.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have seen it at $3.48 up to $3.85 around here


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I Paid $3.79 today...


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

3.40$ here


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Using your bicycle for transporting your birds? You'll be in great shape by the end of the season. I'll be using my 35 mpg car rather than my 14 mpg truck as much as possible.

We have prices of about $3.55 in Mass.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. It's $3.57 just up the street here in Mass.

But just over the line in R.I., it's about a dime more.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Doing the bicycle thing might be ok just buy a Whizzer they go allmost 40 and get over 100mpg.
Dave


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

3. 35 a gal, yes your short toss would work well biking them out And getting with other flyers taking turns tossing them. Race time will tell shipping costs As fuel goes up Shipping changes. Funny thing is we have not bought oil from Iran in over 15 years And they use that to raise gas prices. And we probably will not by there oil for another 15 years or longer. England and europe buys there oil.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's how my dad used to train his birds and get feed from the mill to the house. I'd be willing to do it! Good exercise haha. Our gas is like 3.65 or something.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

3.69 here,and they project it will hit 4.25 by May.And a probable Oil Embargo by July.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

It's about $1.20 per litre here today


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

$4.11/gallon here in cali.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

3.87 here.....not looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Just paid $4.09 in Calif.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Whizzer's Hap*



Crazy Pete said:


> Doing the bicycle thing might be ok just buy a Whizzer they go allmost 40 and get over 100mpg.
> Dave


Dave, I can't believe you remember the Whizzers at your Young Age We had 2 of them in the early 50's... Gas prices here in So.Cal. at $4.00 & up right now a Gal.. I will do more Loft Flying also Free Loft a lof more, as I can get away with it on my large dry yard & less than normal Hawks & Falcons this yr.. Just worm them a lot more with Ivomec....... Got 4 - 50mi. toss's on them now, so about another 7 with other birds. We have a no limit for the races, so they will just have to go to as many as possible to try & stay in shape. We start OB's Mar.11, so hope birds will be ready to Rock & Roll??
Hap


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not so bad yet! here in northern Utah $2.98 it will jump as soon as spring nears


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy said:


> Dave, I can't believe you remember the Whizzers at your Young Age We had 2 of them in the early 50's... Gas prices here in So.Cal. at $4.00 & up right now a Gal.. I will do more Loft Flying also Free Loft a lof more, as I can get away with it on my large dry yard & less than normal Hawks & Falcons this yr.. Just worm them a lot more with Ivomec....... Got 4 - 50mi. toss's on them now, so about another 7 with other birds. We have a no limit for the races, so they will just have to go to as many as possible to try & stay in shape. We start OB's Mar.11, so hope birds will be ready to Rock & Roll??
> Hap


In the mid 60's my uncle had a Whizzer it was one of the first bikes I ever worked on. When he got it it didn't run, 3 days later we had it running like a champ.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wait until Israel attacks Iran!!! It is going to get real ugly!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I really don't see why we need thier oil, I red a report last yr that there is enough oil under W.Va to last 150 yrs, and that doesn't even count the rest of North America.
Dave


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

3.48 gulfport Mississippi (right on the coast)


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Yeah gas here is cheap compaired to yours over there. But the gas prices in my area are on the high side compaired to most of the US. I just saw it on the news the average price in my area is $3.88 I guess it went up over the past week.


its up to 4.09 in nyc


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya it is pretty awesome the president said no second pipeline through south Dakota we did not need the oil and jobs


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Doing the bicycle thing might be ok just buy a Whizzer they go allmost 40 and get over 100mpg.
> Dave


Dave: Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVwtce6A8wU .
Here's a way to use your "Whizzer". Talk about motivational training.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL that gives a whole new twist to road training.
Dave


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw it today for 3.99.9 at Mobil. But the cheapest gas in the world is in
Venezuela – $0.18 per gallon ($0.047 per liter) Nice. Club dues will be soooo cheap.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I really don't see why we need thier oil, I red a report last yr that there is enough oil under W.Va to last 150 yrs, and that doesn't even count the rest of North America.
> Dave


You are rite on! It is all about money. You must remember that the oil market is very sensitive to any world event, be it political, financial, or any potential military action.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bbcdon said:


> You are rite on! It is all about money. You must remember that the oil market is very sensitive to any world event, be it political, financial, or any potential military action.


NOT REALLY it use any event to sqeeze the market. And Our goverment Has said we have not bought any oil from Iran in over 15 years. So how does that effect the US prices. AND back in the early 1970s Gas went up By the dumb saying From the early 1900s When they said we had enough oil at first to last 50 years then after that went by they said WELL we have enough to last 75 years Well 40 years later we still do not know when oild will run out. Anybody can check what i just said it is well known facts.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It doesn't matter. Oil futures trading is what determines the world market prices.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

$ 2.98 last week when I placed my post $3.45 as of this morning on my way to work


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Im in the finance industry, and I can tell you the actual REAL supply/demand would command about a 60.00 per barrel price. The futures market is not being used the way it was designed for, with customers buying futures of a specific commodity. Its not 80% controlled by speculators. prob. 15 $ per truck going straight to wall street.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> Im in the finance industry, and I can tell you the actual REAL supply/demand would command about a 60.00 per barrel price. The futures market is not being used the way it was designed for, with customers buying futures of a specific commodity. Its not 80% controlled by speculators. prob. 15 $ per truck going straight to wall street.


Well if you are in the industry find a way to start a rumor, and bring down the price. All it takes is a rumor and the price goes up, make it work for us instead of against us. lol
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> Im in the finance industry, and I can tell you the actual REAL supply/demand would command about a 60.00 per barrel price. The futures market is not being used the way it was designed for, with customers buying futures of a specific commodity. Its not 80% controlled by speculators. prob. 15 $ per truck going straight to wall street.


 I am retired from same, the brokerage/banking side. The only thing I take issue with, is when I hear folks some of them on Cable networks say, "It's the speculators", most commodities we use or wear every day, wheat in our cereal or bread, corn, orange juice yep the kind you drink, bacon or as they say Pork Bellies, how about a cut of beef, yep cattle, silver, gold, gasoline, oil, and all the products we have tucked away in our IRA's and 401k's, is all tied into various markets, commodities , stocks, bonds, real estate, automobiles, textiles, things where the price of something is determined by what people are willing to pay for them, hold on to them for minutes, hours, days, months, years, and sometimes decades like a home or retirement plans to hopefully sell at a profit while other items may be consumed or used to make other goods to sell at a profit. So one could say it's "Speculators" which drive the price up of everything, but on the other hand, it is speculators which are also blamed when the prices of something, say a companies stock goes lower, when they are shorting the stock expecting the price is going down. 

So the truth is, that there are also speculators "betting" that the price of oil is to high, and are shorting the market in oil. So either the market in an item goes up or it goes down, either way, speculators are said to be the blame. At the end of the day, somebody is taking delivery of the product, in this case gasoline. If more is produced then is consumed, then more product is being stored somewhere. Inventory levels over the coming quarters will tell the story. My guess is countries like India and China will continue to grow, and sell cars that use gasoline. You get a few billion people who decide they want stuff like we enjoy in USA, and the world wide oil demand will grow faster then production, and prices will rise. Combine that with the fact that oil is priced in dollars, and the Federal Reserve has been printing money faster then the paper mills can produce the paper (forest products also have "speculators" on both sides of transactions) and you have a perfect storm for rising prices, if anything should interrupt supply in Middle East, $150 $200 a barrel oil ? At what price for gasoline, for those reading this, will it take you to give up training your pigeons ? $6 $7 $8 a gallon ? At what price to give up totally on your vehicle and walk ? $9 $10 $12 ? Say goodbye to any *H*ope and/or *C*hange, I think $3 a gallon will soon be a thing of the past. 

http://www.iags.org/china.htm


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

$3.99 per gallon this morning


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

$4.59/gallon in the central coast of California today. I don't know how high it will skyrocket to when Israel attacks Iran!!! Hold on to your pants & wallet!!!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Sitting at $3.95 for the low grade here, just east of Reno, NV. Diesel was $4.10
Hasn't moved in a few days... kind of scary. Wondering what they are going to jack it up to by the weekend


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If gas goes to $5/$6 or more a gallon,I will buy a little motor bike,which I can attach my one crate with my 20 yb`s,and go 20/25 miles to train them....You guys who raise 100 yb`s or more,will have to rob a bank to pay for the gas to train...Alamo


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

^ L O L ^ *Like post


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_iviUNmjeQ

Hope this works Watch this you still have all 7 speeds of your mt bike.
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

$4.60 a gallon for 91 octane here in socal.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

sounds like a good plan Alamo, I may have to get one myself


----------

